# Shiny's Aqueon Evolve 4 (Updated pics 1/7)



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

So I decided this weekend that I needed a new tank. The wife is out of the house all weekend with her friends so it's my prime opportunity. :hihi:

I've been eyeing the Aqueon Evolve series ever since it came out. I've heard good things about it as well so I figured I would try one out for myself. They were all on sale at Petsmart so I snagged the 4G version for $64 after tax (which I don't think is too bad really). 



















Substrate is Blasting Sand from Menards. Stuff looks real nice actually. Stock light, which is actually pretty bright and also has 2 LEDs for moonlight effect. 

Plants are Green Cabomba, Anubias Nana Petite, Mini Xmas Moss tied to the rocks in front, and Salvinia.

I plan on housing Pumpkin Shrimp in the tank. I'm a little worried that the temp is too high, as it's 84˚ without a heater. I'm probably going to have to look into getting a small fan for it.


----------



## fishoutawater (Feb 9, 2005)

So simple it's awesome. Looks perfect. Also a little mysterious...


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks! I can't wait for the moss in front to grow in. I think that will make the tank look a lot better because right now it just looks like empty rocks in front


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

I like. Look forward to seeing the shrimp in there.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Quentin said:


> I like. Look forward to seeing the shrimp in there.


I think the Pumpkin's will really pop out from the environment. Hopefully I can get them in there sooner than later. Haven't checked water parameters yet, but started cycling 2 days ago and also seeded the filter. I'm hoping for a quick cycle, but only time will tell


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

A little warning with shrimp. You are going to want to block the overflow and the little hole below the overflow with some mesh or something to prevent the shrimp from getting in. It is a pain in the but getting them out from the pump area when they are hidding to the left of the pump in the little cave area. Also you might consider modifying the outflow to slow it down a bit. Mine was too much for my rili shrimp.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

So I tested water parameters today for cycling purposes:
Ammo: 0.5ppm
Nitrite: 0.1ppm

I guess seeding the filter with a sponge my other shrimp tank helped a bit. Hopefully this is a fast cycle and I can get the Pumpkins sooner than later. I'm adding in more Ammonia today to bring it back up to 3-4ppm. 




dubels said:


> A little warning with shrimp. You are going to want to block the overflow and the little hole below the overflow with some mesh or something to prevent the shrimp from getting in. It is a pain in the but getting them out from the pump area when they are hidding to the left of the pump in the little cave area. Also you might consider modifying the outflow to slow it down a bit. Mine was too much for my rili shrimp.


That did cross my mind and I think I figured out a way to block them off. I grabbed some AC70 sponges and crammed them in there (had to squeeze them in a little bit), but they are blocking off overflow. I haven't checked the hole, thank you for bringing that up and reminding me. I did cram the sponges all the way down so I'm assuming I did cover that hole but I will double check.

How did you block yours off by chance? SS mesh?

I had thought about the outflow. I was thinking just putting something around it to block it a bit off, maybe cut a corner off a sponge and rubber band it. I already have the pump all the way down, but it still seems rather rough for shrimp. My plants don't mind it though.

*EDIT:* Just shined a light into the little hole and it is blocked off by the sponge. I think I'll be alright


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I've read that some people cut slits into the pump hose and that slows the outflow. It also helps to circulate the water in the pump section, which is particularly good if you have a small heater in there.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

That's actually a smart idea, RWaters. No heater as of right now since it's summer, but I'll pick one up for the winter just in case


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Checking water parameters again:
7.24.2012
Ammo: 2.0ppm (not quite 2, but a little less, maybe 1.9)
Nitrite: 0.5ppm

I brought the Ammonia back up to 4ppm yesterday and so far the bacteria can chow down 2ppm of Ammonia within a 24 hour period. Not too bad for seeding the filter 

The Green Cabomba is really starting to take off. I'm also starting to see some new growth on the moss as well. I must be doing something right 

EDIT:
7.25.2012
Ammo: 1ppm
Nitrite: 2ppm

07.26.2012
Ammo: 0.25ppm (bringing it back up to 3-4ppm)
Nitrite: 2ppm

07.27.2012
Ammo: 0.5ppm (bringing it up to 2-3ppm)
Nitrite: 5+ppm

07.28.2012
Ammo: 2ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm

07.29.2012
Ammo: 0.25ppm (bringing it up to 2-3ppm)
Nitrite: 5+ppm

07.31.2012
Ammo: 0ppm (bringing it up to 3-4ppm)
Nitrite: 0ppm

08.01.2012
Ammo: 0.25ppm (bringing it up to 3-4ppm)
Nitrite: 0.5ppm


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Little update...

Tank is coming along great. Had to already trim the Cabomba back, but all I did was pull it out and cut some off the bottom and replant. Very easy 

I was also looking into the tank the other night and there was a baby RCS swimming around the tank from when I put the driftwood in. Apparently he decided to hitch a ride to a new home. I was kind of surprised to see him roaming around in a tank that is cycling with 4ppm Ammo and 5+ppm of Nitrites. 

I pulled the little guy out and put him in my 60G angelfish tank. My angels decided to make a snack out of him

I also put a fan on my tank as well to help cool it off a bit. The tank was staying around 85˚ due to the room temperature. Now with the fan grazing over the water, brought it down to 72˚! I didn't expect a fan to work that well!

EDIT:
Sitting here watching my tank and I see ANOTHER baby RCS hanging out. Time to pull him out


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

shinycard255 said:


> Tank is coming along great. Had to already trim the Cabomba back, but all I did was pull it out and cut some off the bottom and replant. Very easy


Did you uproot the plant and trim the roots? 
You shouldn't disturb the roots, and just trim the tops, cutting them down a few inches. 
(if I understood that correctly)


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> Did you uproot the plant and trim the roots?
> You shouldn't disturb the roots, and just trim the tops, cutting them down a few inches.
> (if I understood that correctly)


Yeah, I was cutting from the bottom, but there were no roots so I thought it would be OK. Roots are being sent out from above the substrate so the plants are getting their nutrients from water column.

I understand you should cut them down a few inches, but this works for me. Plus, since the tank is so small, I don't want the Cabomba overtaking the tank


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Small update... I need to post some pics soon...

Cabomba really starting to overtake the tank now. This stuff grows fast in this nano. First time I've tried out this plant and it looks nice. Moss growing in a little bit as well. I can see the mini xmas moss starting to grow above the mesh on the rocks finally. 

I'm also starting to notice some Diatoms on the driftwood as well as some hair algae on the Anubias 

The tank is still cycling... gotta love the waiting game. I stopped keeping track for a few days, but still kept adding a little bit of Ammonia everyday. I tested yesterday and everything was 0's so I brought it back up to 4ppm Ammonia last night

08.07.2012
Ammo: 0.75ppm
Nitrite: 0.25ppm

08.11.2012
(Added 4ppm Ammo yesterday morning)
Ammo: 2ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm

08.12.2012
Ammo: 0.25ppm (adding 3-4ppm Ammo)
Nitrite: 0ppm


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Great to see that the stock light is capable of growing things. I moved mine to a breeder box and the moss under really isn't growing well. I wonder why.


----------



## alkatraz (Jul 28, 2012)

Gorgeous little tank


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

dubels said:


> Great to see that the stock light is capable of growing things. I moved mine to a breeder box and the moss under really isn't growing well. I wonder why.


I'm actually surprised and pleased to see how well the light will actually grow plants. I doubt it's bright enough for anything more than low-light plants, but I might toss one in there from my high-tech tank to see how it handles



alkatraz said:


> Gorgeous little tank


Thanks! I can't wait until the moss grows in some more and I actually stock it with shrimp


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

*UPDATE!

Shrimp added!*

FTS:









So I added the Pumpking Shrimp I got from jimko a few days ago. They look awesome! I've been watching them every chance I get.

The Cabomba has already been cut twice, this stuff grows fast! I added a few stems behind the driftwood to give the tank more depth. The mini x-mass moss is also growing in very slowly, but looks nice. First time trying out this moss and I like it. I have some also in a mason jar on my windowsill. I've been debating about taking the Anubias out and just tying some more moss onto the driftwood instead so the shrimp have more moss to graze through.

Anyway, what everyone wants to really see.....

Here's the pics:


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

shinycard255 said:


> I'm actually surprised and pleased to see how well the light will actually grow plants. I doubt it's bright enough for anything more than low-light plants, but I might toss one in there from my high-tech tank to see how it handles
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I can't wait until the moss grows in some more and I actually stock it with shrimp


It's looking nice! The anubias does look a bit out of place though. Maybe cut up the rhimzone and spread it out with some moss tucked around the roots?

I was pretty pleased with how well the lighting grew plants on the 8 gallon version as well. A friend of mine setup the 4 gallon model earlier this year and has had nothing but success with the low light plants hes put into it.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, I thought the anubias did look a little out of place. I like your idea of cutting up the rhizome and spreading it out and tucking moss by the roots. I would have never thought of doing that

I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried higher light plants. If you have, let me know your outcome


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Small update (I'll do a full one tonight with some pics):

So I had 2 pumpkin deaths last week. 1 in the beginning of the week and the other towards the end. No clue as to what could have caused it. The insides of their bodies were white... possible infection? Who knows? I also noticed one of my females dropped her eggs as well.

I also picked up a TDS meter about a week ago and have been playing around with it. I think the deaths might be from the high TDS in this tank. It's hanging at around 650ish. Even after a water change, it jumps right back up to that high within a few hours. The TDS from my tap is around 365ish. Should I look into getting an RO unit?

The TDS in my RCS tank in the basement is around 450ish and the shrimp are still having babies.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

It's been a while... 

Bit of an update... 

The moss has grown in quite well. Cabomba didn't do so well in this tank as time went on so I chucked it. Not sure if I want to take some extra moss and make a moss wall. That would be kinda cool in a tank this small. Open to other suggestions as well.

Sorry, no photo this time, but I have a video instead...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVcwC1FkVi4


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi shiny,

I just picked up the evolve 8 on sale (67$) and I noticed that the filter is really noisy. It makes a rattling noise also. I have read mixed reviews on the filter being quiet/noisy. How does yours seem? Also i have a betta and 6 neons in there and the filter flow seems to be extremely to strong. I have it turned all the way down. My fish seem to struggle to get around due to a strong current. Do you have this issue?

Awesome tank btw! Love the shrimp.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Filter was noisy for me too at first. Its from when the pump sits right up against the wall and makes the rattling sound. I took the suction cups off of the bottom and also put a small sponge back there to act as a cushion between the wall and pump. Not more rattling sound anymore. Other than that, it's pretty quite to me.

I've heard of people having issues with the current. My shrimp don't seem to mind, and mine isn't even turned down all the way. Mine is maybe 1/3 of the way up. I've heard of people taking a small piece of sponge and zip tying it to the output nozzle to help keep the flow down.

Thanks for the compliment on the shrimp. I think I'm going to take a few photos tonight, they seem to be nicer than the video


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

i'll have to try that to reduce the noise. thanks shiny. i'm thinking about slicing a slit in the filter tube to reduce flow too. 

Thought i'd share mine, just set it up yesterday. Used 3/4 already cycled water so i wouldn't have to wait to stock.


----------



## reefscape15 (Dec 15, 2012)

I also have an evolve 8, and I thought the tank could almost use a little more flow........but i come from the reefing world, so this is my first planted tank. My pump just quit last night. Ill have to call Aqueon and see if theyll send another


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

Did you ever figure out the cause of the shrimp casualties? I see they're thriving beautifully, now!


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

No, no clue, skindy. My only thought would be too dirty of water, I get ~400 TDS out of tap so I've been doing RO/tap mixtures on all my tanks the past few weeks and have seen all my fish and shrimp having more spunk and being more active. Always a good thing.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

New video of my shrimp eating. There's a baby shrimp too
http://youtu.be/fz_e5O0gZC8


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry for the dirty acrylic...

*FTS:*










Extras:


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

Your substrate looks really beautiful with those shrimp. It looks like it catches the light nicely. 

How do you like the evolve filter compared to any HOB filter experience you have? I really considered getting one but I've never had anything like it. Is it just as easy to clean?


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

The filter isn't too bad. Since I only have shrimp, cleaning it isn't too bad. When I do my water change, I usually do a 50% water change. So easy since it's so small

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

